# Tautog & Puppy Drum (CBBT & Rudee, VA) - Mar 11, 2022



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I planned to fish two places on Last Friday, Mar 11, 2022. Based on the weather forecast, the last Friday was the only good day for a while for both Tautog and Puppies. The very strong wind and cold front would move in on 12th (Sat). Puppy drum wouldn't like sudden temperature drop.

Anyway, I caught 6 tautog out of 10 bites in the morning. I kept three at 23.5", 18.25" and 16.5".

In the late afternoon, I fished Rudee for puppy drum. Once I anchored between two boats, I started getting bites. For 1.5 hours, I landed 4 puppy drums @24-25". I hooked a couple on a lure, but puppy drum got off.

I used a bobber and a shrimp on a 1/4 jig with 3/0 hook. I noticed that some anglers did what I did, using both shrimp and lures. It seemed that shrimp was more efficient than lures by far.

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Great video! 

Did you screw an eye into the butt of your rods in order to tie on the lanyards?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Good video Joe. Looks like you were on them!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice video.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

jahtez said:


> Great video!
> 
> Did you screw an eye into the butt of your rods in order to tie on the lanyards?


Here is the pic of how I leash my rods.
1/8" bungee cord or shock cord (perfect size) - very strong. it doesn't mate with braided lines like coiled leash. Cheap
Bowline know was used to unknot.
You can used anything for connect. i.e., any fishing lock that is rated over 50 LB

You can drill a hole or just tie it.
When not fishing, wrap the cord on the rod butt, and connect the snap/lock to the loop of the bowline knot (where the real seat is)

Here is the pic:









Joe


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Cool. Thank you for that.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Another great day on the water, bud! Haven't been here in a while, but good to come back and see old friends still producing. Take it easy!


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Good idea w/the drilled butt. Lost my fave outfit last season because I stopped leashing my rods. Kicked into the water while taking care of the 2nd rod...didnt even hear it plop in the water. Took my heartbroken ass home - lol. Well, lesson learned!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice to see you on the post.
Joe


----------

